# Curious Noise



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Let me start off by saying I don't think I have any issues or problems currently and the car is running like a top.

However, for as long as I can remember this car has made a weird rattling or muffled popping noise on the passenger side of the engine when it's warm. Like I said, I've seen no performance drop or any oddities other than this sound. It happens at low RPM, when warm, and it's on the passenger side of the engine. That's all I can determine. 

Any thoughts on what that noise is? It goes away with throttle and isn't present when it's cold. Car has about 38,800 miles and has been present for as many of those miles as I can remember (got it as a new car - dealership rental - with about 3K on the odo) and Bumper-to-Bumper expires in like 150 miles lol. Not expecting to get it resolved before then, just has been taking a lot of attention at stop lights lol.


----------

